# Desktop Schriften und deren Hintergrund



## Gabi (4. März 2006)

Hallo,

kann man unter XP Home den Hintergrund der Beschriftung der Icons am Desktop ändern?
Also zB.: Icon Arbeitsplatz, die Beschriftung "Arbeitsplatz" ist grau hinterlegt ...
Ich möchte aber keine farbliche Hinterlegung! Kann man das irgendwie wegmachen?

Wenn ja, würde mir bitte jemand behilflich sein!?
Wäre klasse!

Danke schon mal und
schöne Grüße

Gabi


----------



## Maik (4. März 2006)

Vielleicht hilft dir das Tool *DeskColor* weiter?


----------



## zeromancer (4. März 2006)

Drück mal Windows-Pause, dann gehe auf Erweitert, Systemleistung, Einstellungen (Button) und mach den Haken bei "Durchsichtigen Hintergrund bei Symbolunterschriften auf dem Desktop"


----------



## Gabi (4. März 2006)

zeromancer hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Drück mal Windows-Pause, dann gehe auf Erweitert, Systemleistung, Einstellungen (Button) und mach den Haken bei "Durchsichtigen Hintergrund bei Symbolunterschriften auf dem Desktop"



Vielen Dank, aber irgendwie funktioniert das nicht! Zu mindest nicht bei mir ;-(


----------



## zeromancer (5. März 2006)

Was geht denn nicht? So generell oder hast Du die Einstellungen nicht?
Ich glaube aber nicht, dass dies ein Feature der Pro Version von XP ist - oder?
Lasse mich gerne belehren...

Hmm vielleicht liegts nur daran, dass Du ein Hintergrundbild hast, dann aber ne andere Farbe an sich eingestellt hast? Da brauche ich wohl noch konkretere Angaben...

Nachtrag: hast Du "Visuelle Stile" aktiviert? Nur dann gehts...


----------



## Gabi (5. März 2006)

Hi,

es geht generell nicht. Da hast Du recht, ich habe ein Hintergrundbild. 
Eingestellt habe ich jetzt:
_1) "Durchsichtigen Hintergrund für Symbolunterschriften auf dem Desktop"
2) "Durchsichtiges Auswahlrechteck anzeigen"_
und
_3) "Visuelle Stile für Fenster und Schaltflächen verwenden"_

Irgend etwas mache ich da falsch!  

LG
Gabi


----------



## Grimreaper (5. März 2006)

zeromancer, ich glaube du hast Gabi falsch verstanden. Es geht denke ich nicht um die komischen Rechtecke um die Beschriftung wie sie auch bei Win 2000 bei Verwendung eines Hintergrundbildes auftreten. WinXP hinterlegt die Beschriftungen mit einem Schatten (welcher es z. B. ermöglicht auf nem weißen Hintergrundbild die weiße Schrift noch zu lesen). Diesen Schatten will Gabi weghaben (oder?). Ne Lösung dafür hab ich allerdings auch nicht.

mfg Grimreaper


----------



## zeromancer (5. März 2006)

Ist das so Gabi?
Den Schatten bekommt man tatsächlich nicht weg - so siehts bei mir aus:


----------



## Gabi (5. März 2006)

Grimreaper hat gesagt.:
			
		

> zeromancer, ich glaube du hast Gabi falsch verstanden. Es geht denke ich nicht um die komischen Rechtecke um die Beschriftung wie sie auch bei Win 2000 bei Verwendung eines Hintergrundbildes auftreten. WinXP hinterlegt die Beschriftungen mit einem Schatten (welcher es z. B. ermöglicht auf nem weißen Hintergrundbild die weiße Schrift noch zu lesen). Diesen Schatten will Gabi weghaben (oder?). Ne Lösung dafür hab ich allerdings auch nicht.
> 
> mfg Grimreaper


Hmm ... genau um diese Rechtecke geht es mir! Wenn ein Schatten bei den Schriften ansich
hinterlegt wird, könnte ich noch sagen, ok. Was aber auch hässlich ausschaut!

Was ich Euch allerdings vorbehalten habe ist (nicht absicht):
Ich habe "StyleXP" installiert, so dass ich ein anderes Theme haben kann.
Weil die Fenster usw. ... beim original Theme, sind doch so grauslig, nicht?

So, nun schimpft bitte nicht mit mir ...

LG
Gabi


----------



## zeromancer (6. März 2006)

Tja dann weiss ich ehrlich gesagt nicht, was man da tun kann - wenn obige Einstellungen nicht funktionieren liegts evtl. an StyleXP - würde ich deinstallieren. Andere Themes kannst Du auch mit nem gepatchten Windows einstellen. Brauchst dazu nur den UX Theme Patcher (http://www.winfuture.de/news,8932.html)


----------

